# Good Chisel set for the money



## rad457

Have to agree, great chisels for the price, my go to so far, but need a chance to try out a new set of Two Cherries I picked up. My Stanelys were all very flat, a slight concave on the back is a good thing! All the Japanese chisels in my collection have major concaved backs.


----------



## rkober

Mine seem to work fine for me. I like the classic design. I finally turned new handles which are a little longer and seem to be more comfortable.


----------



## danoaz

I have had this set for a few years and like them except for one thing. I am constantly battling the issue of the handles coming off. I have tried a few fixes without going all out and trying some sort of permanent cement, but I am close to trying that as a last resort. If anyone has ideas I would appreciate it.


----------



## blakjak220

yeah… a hollow back is good, means you don't have so much metal to remove to make the back edge flat. Mine were all almost perfectly flat when I got them so i just gave them a slight polish. But I agree, they are nice chisels for the money for sure….


----------



## planepassion

danoaz, five-minute epoxy put an end to my handles keep coming off issue. I got tired of the handle deciding to unseat just after the chisel cleared the tool rack, only to fall to the concrete floor to nick the edge. No problems since. I might add that my chisels are vintage chisels. I don't have any of the newer Stanley sweetheart chisels.


----------



## CharlesA

I was going to upgrade my Irwin Marples chisels until I realized that Paul Sellers uses them-I decided then that maybe I (and my sharpening) was more of the issue than my chisels. Glad you found some you like.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I used hairspray and they don't come off anymore. It may work for you.


----------



## CharlesA

Wow. In the category of solutions I would have never thought to try.


----------



## mramseyISU

Interesting ideas on holding the handles in place. I thought I'd add a little follow up to this after really using them. I've dovetailed 3 drawers with them pins and tails were both white oak. So far they are really holding an edge well. I think my 1/4" one could use touching up but other than that they've been great.


----------



## StephenPrunier

Rough up the handle area that holds the steel with sandpaper. I have the LN version of these chisels. I haven't had an issue since I did it. ALSO, pick the chisel up by the shaft, and NOT the handle. It will only be a matter of time before you pick it up by the handle and you watch the steel fall to the floor!! Don't ask me how I know.


----------

